# Eye Cream Recommendations...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm in my mid-30's w00t: it was a turning point this birthday to have to finally say that! I was okay with "early" 30's LOL) and have pretty decent skin as far as acne (finally got that under control when I found an inexpensive drug store remedy--who knew after all those years!) and the wrinkles situation goes. However, I noticed some very fine lines developing around my eyes and I want to nip that in the bud ASAP! 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a wrinkle reducing/preventing eye cream? 

I have always like the Olay line, but they have really expanded it and I am so confused. Any other lines or brands that anyone thinks it fantastic? 

I'd appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I love Avon's Anew Ultimate. I will be turning 51, and I hardly have any lines. I have used the expensive stuff and the drug store brands, but for me it's the best!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I will be turning 40 soon :blush: I love all Clinique.
I use All About Eyes Honestly, I think different products do not work the same for everyone, it's a hit and miss till you find what is right for you.
Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree what works for one person, isn't so great for another. Personally I use Decleor and Claudalie products, both from France although you can buy them in the US now too- and both make great eye creams (and products in general)..especially the Decleor eye serum-that's really nice.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have to stay away from products with a lot of botanicals as ingredients because of allergies and have always had good luck with the Lancome line.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am not a big cosmetic person bt my friends all swear by Arbonne. Its a Swiss company and their stuff has no petrolem products and artificial ingredients/no animal testing either. Its really made a difference on my one friends wrinkles ( around her eyes) and another who has bad Rosacea. I think its high priced but it seems a better quality than the routine cosmetics counter stuff. PM me if you would like a contacts name/e-mail.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I use La Mer eye concentrate. It's expensive, but it's so rich that 
a little goes a long way and the small jar seems to last forever.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use Clinique for cleanser and moisturizer, but for my eyes...Oil of Olay products are what I usually use, they're fairly inexpensive and they give me the moisture my skin craves. I'm turning 57 next month....so a yearly trip for a shot of botox doesn't hurt either :blush:. 

Although I'm forgoing the Botox this year to have my deck power washed and stained. (OMG! I must be getting old!!!!!! :w00t


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

EmmasMommy said:


> I am not a big cosmetic person bt my friends all swear by Arbonne. Its a Swiss company and their stuff has no petrolem products and artificial ingredients/no animal testing either. Its really made a difference on my one friends wrinkles ( around her eyes) and another who has bad Rosacea. I think its high priced but it seems a better quality than the routine cosmetics counter stuff. PM me if you would like a contacts name/e-mail.


my daughter used to sell Arbonne. At the moment I am using Avalon Organics gel but I prefer the Nutriminc eye cream for Arbonne.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions. I am going to start looking into them.



shanghaimomma said:


> I agree what works for one person, isn't so great for another.


I know, I am just looking for a starting point. :biggrin:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm in my 20s and i have wrinkles already around my eyes... my mom has been pushing eyecream on me for years now haha.

i like the shiseido and orlane ones


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I use La Mer eye concentrate. It's expensive, but it's so rich that
> a little goes a long way and the small jar seems to last forever.


My bf's 70+ year old aunt uses La Mer. She looks younger than my boyfriend's mom, her skin is glowing and gorgeous!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've had great results with Estee Lauder products which I've used forever. I've tried others, but no matter how careful I am they seem to make my eyes irritated and make them water. But, I'm not really up-to-date on any of the more upscale lines.

Linda


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

The one thing I swear by for my skin is my DIY Vitamin C serum I make myself. I use it all over - including under my eyes. It's super easy to make once you have all the ingredients, and I can make it for a fraction of the cost of commercial C serums. Plus it's always fresh and I know exactly what goes into it. Topical Vitamin C has been shown to boost collagen production, lighten hyper-pigmentation, and prevent/repair free radical damage. Here's a thread I posted on it awhile back, including the recipe: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/97781-diy-skincare-products.html

The only change I've made is I now use only 1 teaspoon of the SKB and add a teaspoon of Jojoba oil. I've been using this for about a year now and I'm absolutely thrilled with the results! My skin has never had such a glow. I don't have wrinkles yet, so I'm using it as a preventive. But one thing I do have (and have since my early teens) is two somewhat deep horizontal lines, or "neck rings" across my neck, which I just figured nothing could be done about since I've pretty much always had them. But about 5 months after using the C serum I actually started to notice a softening of the lines and much smoother texture. I'd say by now they've diminished by almost half! 

Here's a site with tons of info on DIY C serum. It's where I originally found the recipe I'm using:
DIY Vit C Serum Recipes and Ingredient Sources - Skin Care Talk

For a daytime moisturizer, I've recently been using this:Face Cream | Anti Wrinkle Cream
I apply it in the morning after the C serum. I really like the ingredients, and I love how it penetrates quickly and doesn't leave my face greasy or shiny in the least. They also now have an eye cream, but I haven't tried it yet.

For a nighttime moisturizer, I use Xtend-life Restorative Night Cream and Eye Contour Serum. I absolutely LOVE them. I decided to give it a try after reading many positive reviews on Skincaretalk.com. It's the best moisturizer I've used to date. It penetrates quickly and fully. It doesn't make me greasy, but leaves my skin looking dewy and hydrated. 
Women's Skincare with Cell Rejuvenation Technology From Xtend-Life


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

tygrr_lily said:


> i'm in my 20s and i have wrinkles already around my eyes... my mom has been pushing eyecream on me for years now haha.
> 
> i like the shiseido and orlane ones


Shiseido has a really good white brightening eye serum which really works, for me anyway.
Shiseido makes really good products .


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Honestly, I think a lot of it is genetic. Of course sunscreen is a preventative too. 

I like Clinique all about eyes for moisture. But I don't expect it to reduce any fine lines. Retinols are supposedly good for fine lines. I like neutrogena anti wrinkle/anti blemish cream--has retinol and salycidic (sp?) for blemishes. It's inexpensive and, honesly, works better for me than the prescription stuff which just irritates my skin SO much (no matter how mild).


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

angelgirl599 said:


> My bf's 70+ year old aunt uses La Mer. She looks younger than my boyfriend's mom, her skin is glowing and gorgeous!


Yeah baby!! I use La Mer, also.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I use Clinque.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Nicole, Please tell me what was the drug store remedy for acne? I will be 60 in one month and still have breakouts! I hate it!! Linda


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

linfran said:


> Nicole, Please tell me what was the drug store remedy for acne? I will be 60 in one month and still have breakouts! I hate it!! Linda


I was using Dr. Dennis Gross' All-in-One Facial Cleanser with Toner. I LOVED it, but then the store where I bought it stopped carrying it and my acne started coming back. So, I looked at the ingredients and saw that "witch hazel" was the main ingredient (after water). So I then bought Olay's Witch Hazel For Combination/Oily Skin Deep Cleansing Face Wash. That ended up doing the same job as the Dr. Gross' product but the price went from $38 a bottle to $5 (another reason I love Olay). 

I then went one step further and just bought a bottle of witch hazel (usually found next to the rubbing alcohol and hydrogen peroxide) for $2 and after I wash my face, I wipe it with the witch hazel. 

I can honestly say that my acne is really under control.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I use La Prairie eye cream and I have had great results thus far. I am almost 29 but decided to start in with the good eye cream young. My mom uses La Mer and La Prairie is similar. I use this simply because my fiance's mom does too and she bought me my first jar so I kept using it. They are similar in price.

I also second the Caudalie products that someone else mentioned. I actually went to the Caudalie spa in France 2 years ago...let me tell you, that place is a little slice of heaven! Their products were all great and I still use some of them but I haven't not tried the eye cream so I cannot specifically comment on that. 

For general skincare I actually use Clinique. It is the most inexpensive line I have used in many years! I was having a lot of problems with breakouts and actually went on a prescription cream which really dried me out. I went to the Clinique counter as a last resort and bought the mild cleanser and two moisturizers and they have been great. My breakouts are 100% gone and I do not need the prescription anymore.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh I forgot about La Prairie. That stuff is _Ah-May-Zing_! lol. The eye serum (in the droplet bottle) is really good stuff. Actually all of their stuff is fantastic.

Also, I think the la mer eye cream is good as well. Their foundations are good too.

Claudalie makes an eyemask (comes in a pink tube) and I just use that as a overnight cream instead of the mask.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use La Mer. I find that it helps with my type of skin. It is really a great product!


----------

